# Vic secret and how much for bittering



## brewtopbeer (23/7/14)

Hey everyone just a question I'm making another IPA and wondering how much VIC SECRET HOPS I should use for the first addition my 60 minute bittering?? My second addition is cascade and my dry hop addition is simcoe hops, your help will be much appreciated as I'm brewing to batches tommorow night!! Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (23/7/14)

What size batch, gravity etc.


----------



## brewtopbeer (23/7/14)

I havnt used VIC SECRET HOPS before.


----------



## brewtopbeer (23/7/14)

My wort will be around 18 litres and around 1.050 OG if I remember correctly


----------



## bradsbrew (23/7/14)

http://www.brewmate.net/ it's your friend. You really don't need much but put it in a calculator.


----------



## Yob (23/7/14)

It's going to be in the order of 10 - 15g depending on what ibu you want from the later additions.. Aim for 1/3 total ibu at 60 min


----------



## manticle (23/7/14)

You need to know the alpha acid content and desired ibu of the beer to make amounts count for anything. AA varies from hop to hop and crop to crop. Utilisation is contingent on gravity, time, temperature, boil vigour and other factors


----------



## brewtopbeer (23/7/14)

AA is 15.9% and my IBU's will sit around 30 to 40 for an IPA, does that sound right to you guys? I just checked my vic secret AA so 10 to 15 grams sounds good for bittering??


----------



## brewtopbeer (23/7/14)

I forgot to say I'm steeping 200 grams of cara malt and crystal grains for 40 mins..


----------



## Spiesy (23/7/14)

manticle said:


> You need to know the alpha acid content and desired ibu of the beer to make amounts count for anything. AA varies from hop to hop and crop to crop. Utilisation is contingent on gravity, time, temperature, boil vigour and other factors


And with an IPA you also need to factor in your alc levels and residual sweetness to balance it all with the bitterness.


----------



## Spiesy (23/7/14)

Love Vic Secret, btw.


----------



## brewtopbeer (23/7/14)

Cheers everyone with your feedback, I will definitely keep you all posted to see what it taste like when it's ready. Have fun brewing and cheers again!!


----------

